# I just couldn't cut the corners off



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

So I turned it square. When I found this piece of wood it was black & moldy looking, probable could have been mistaken for firewood. I used a scraper and removed the black stuff and saw some pretty nice figure, so nice that I just couldn't cut off the corners to make it round. I had never turned square before so I figured WTH. Here's my results. Please enjoy.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

That is a beautiful piece of wood! Good call on keeping it square.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

dang thats awsome


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow what a find, shame someone may have burned it eventually if you hadn't saved it. Amazing figure man, good call keeping it square!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful wood. Any idea what it is? My guess is quilted red maple with cluster burls.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Dang,you done did good,that is some beautifull figure :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Kudos for recognizing a potential piece of art.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Should I be wearing 3D glasses to view this piece?!?!?!?! What an amazing grain. It looks like it has some real dimension to it and the turning looks fantastic. Absolutely gorgeous work. :yes:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

stunning result ... about how big is the piece? and how thin did you dare take it?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is really amazing. I love it!


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice work. Fantastic figure. What did you finish it with?


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone. It's about 10"x10" and a hair under 1/4 inch thick. The most challenging thing I found when turning it was that the corners disappear when spinning. That means I'm turning blind on the corners. What I did to alleviate this problem was wrap the edges with neon green masking tape. This helped with the visibility problem but I still whacked my knuckles hard a few times. gotta be watchful for those spinning corners. :laughing:

Almost forgot. The wood is what I call Spalted, quilted, Curly, Burly Maple. It has a little of everything in it.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

That's an amazing piece of wood...
and you, sir, have done it justice!:thumbsup:

Thank you for sharing it.

p


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful piece of wood Bill. Hard to believe it was on its way to the fire pile. Maple is quite an amazing wood, so much variation. Very nice.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Bill Wyko said:


> Almost forgot. The wood is what I call Spalted, quilted, Curly, Burly Maple. It has a little of everything in it.


 
Squaburly? Squirrely? Builtspurly?


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

That turned out fantastic. Absolutely stunning piece of wood.

John


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone. More to come soon.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Been wanting to try a square turning for a while but haven't yet. Nice work.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

All I can say is watch your fingers. I whacked mine good a few times. Other than that, go for it. :thumbsup:


----------

